# the worth of chestnut?



## jimmyjames

Had an interesting call earlier, I local guy I know has a bunch of chestnut beams that were bought from a cabinet shop that closed, imbguessing theres about 2000 board feet worth? It has some nail scars etc that have been removed, some of the beams are 6"x12". I know you can harvest chestnut anymore , is this stuff worth much?


----------



## healeydays

Don't know in your area, but back here in New England people love this stuff. People use it for flooring, cabinets, furniture etc.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would hate to put a number on it, but if it is American Chestnut I would say you could move it for $10 bdft all day long. Search around like you were looking for some to buy. I would say  if you get a good deal. I would say my guess is at the low end.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

NYWoodturner said:


> I would hate to put a number on it, but if it is American Chestnut I would say you could move it for $10 bdft all day long. Search around like you were looking for some to buy. I would say  if you get a good deal. I would say my guess is at the low end.



I would say Scott is pretty spot on. If you are dealing in barn beams do 2 things

1) get a metal detector if you do not own one
2) study up on American chestnut both pricing and Species ID before negotiating a price to buy. When I am buying a large lot of lumber I try to buy it a 1/4 or 1/5 the price I intend on selling it for. 

Giving the nature of the wood source you may have quality ranging from usable for furniture/cabinets down to nearly worthless due to degrade. I have stayed away from reclaimed lumber because of the vast labor needed to ensure it is free from metal. There has been a group of guys taking down old buildings in my neck of the woods for the lumber. and they are getting $2-6 a square foot for old oak, maple, and pine boards and much more in some cases for the timbers. Good luck post some pix if you get 'em.


----------



## jimmyjames

There's actually pieces in the pile that were already respawn and planed, they build cabinets with them, also the boards I saw were clear as well except for the holes on the ends where spikes or bolts went through them, it looks the same as any american chestnut lumber I googled on the internet so its definitely american chestnut, also my thinking there's 2000 feet is way off, the stack of beams is roughly 48" tall and the width of the trailer that's probably 96" wide, beams range from 6' to roughly 12'


----------



## NYWoodturner

jimmyjames said:


> There's actually pieces in the pile that were already respawn and planed, they build cabinets with them, also the boards I saw were clear as well except for the holes on the ends where spikes or bolts went through them, it looks the same as any american chestnut lumber I googled on the internet so its definitely american chestnut, also my thinking there's 2000 feet is way off, the stack of beams is roughly 48" tall and the width of the trailer that's probably 96" wide, beams range from 6' to roughly 12'



Unless my math is off that's 3400 bdft minus saw kerfs using a 9' length as an average.
If you can get a good price on it based on the 2000 bdft quote I say go for it. It sounds like an opportunity to flip it and make some coin. Not to mention sell some vase and HF chunks here on WB hint hint ...


----------



## JonLanier

The American Chestnut is practically extinct. There is a 'blight' that attacks the trees and kills them off.

So, if this is old Chestnut it is very rare stuff. Couldn't tell you the worth, but I'd think it should be higher than most.


----------



## jimmyjames

I will see if I can work a deal with him for some of it, its a heck of a lot of wood......


----------



## ripjack13

I know of a pre blight chestnut tree. It's huge! Can one plant a chestnut from the seeds it drops? I'd be willing to plant em in my yard and harvest them a few hundred years from now if anyone is interested.. :wacko1:


----------

